# Instalacion de una Caja Acustica!!!



## GreenDivex (Dic 24, 2009)

Hola bueno les comento soy nuevo en el foro, y tambien nuevo en el tema... Estuve analizando mucha info que recopile pero aun tengo dudas... 
La Primera que no la pude encontrar en ningun lado es la siguiente:

Como todos saben :
A) Si tenemos 2 Cajas de 8Ohms cada una y la conectamos en Serie Se suman: 8 + 8 = 16Ohms 
B) Si las conectamos en paralelo se dividen
8 * 8 / 8 + 8 = 4Ohms

Lo que jamas encontre fue como se conectan adentro de la caja acustica...

1)
Si ponemos una Caja de 2 vias, Un parlante de 8ohms y una bocina, driver lo que fuera de 8ohms en paralelo no se supone que queda 4ohms? Osea que la caja seria de 4ohms? porq una persona me dijo que no importaba si tenias un parlante y bocina de 8ohms que la Impedancia seguia siendo la Misma osea 8ohms...

2)
Con respecto a los watts, si tenes una Potencia de 100watts rms. y una caja de 200 watts de los cuales 150watts es el Parlante, y el driver suponete 50watts.
Esta bien eso? osea 150watts del parlante + 50watts del driver se suma lo cual tenemos una caja de 200watts? o la potencia del driver no influye en la de la caja?

3)
Me dijeron tambien, que si vos no pones un Divisor de Frecuencia (crossover) y mandas la señal asi como viene a el driver este no se va a romper porq solo reproduce las frecuencias Agudas/Medias... que de la unica forma que rompes o quemas algo, es cuando lo pasas de Potencia... 
Entonces para que sirve el CrossOver, si en definitiva el driver solo reproduce la frecuencia que puede reproducir? osea medio/agudos suponete...

Desde ya muchisimas gracias... y yo busque estas pregutnas pero no las encontre si ya habia un post con estas exactas preguntas les pido disculpas... 
Espero una respuesta y de otra vez muchisimas gracias y felices fiestas


----------



## GreenDivex (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola d nuevo.. veo que nadie me respondio quizas sea porq*UE* no me hice entender bien, disculpen si es por eso...
vamos con una a la vez.

Cuando todos hablan de impedancia generalmente hablan de conectar Bafles, Cajas Acusticas con otras...
Lo cual depende de que tipo de conexion usen se divide o suman las impedancia...
Pero siempre hablan de conectar cajas en paralelo o serie.. mi pregunta es que sucede dentro de una caja cuando conectas un PARLANTE de 8ohms y un Driver de 8ohms en paralelo?

SE DIVIDE osea 8*8/8+8 y nos queda una caja de 2 vias de 4ohms... o se queda como esta? osea Parlante 8ohms + Driver 8ohms = CAja de 8ohms...???

como les comentaba una persona que supuestamente es entendida en el tema me afirmo que la impedancia queda igual osea en este caso 8ohms ya que no varia cuando se trata del interior de la caja.... Lo cual a mi me genera confucion ya que me parece que sea fuera o interior de la caja no tiene nada que ver... si se conecta en paralelo se divide y si se conecta en serie se suman sea FUERA o DENTRO de la caja...

Muchas gracias... espero que se halla entendido.... solo nesesito que alguien que lo sepa me lo confirme o refute.. gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

GreenDivex dijo:


> Hola d nuevo.. veo que nadie me respondio quizas sea porq no me hice entender bien, disculpen si es por eso...
> vamos con una a la vez.



Nadie te respondió probablemente por que ya hay mucho temas que tratan esto en el foro.



GreenDivex dijo:


> Cuando todos hablan de impedancia generalmente hablan de conectar Bafles, Cajas Acusticas con otras...
> Lo cual depende de que tipo de conexion usen se divide o suman las impedancia...
> Pero siempre hablan de conectar cajas en paralelo o serie.. mi pregunta es que sucede dentro de una caja cuando conectas un PARLANTE de 8ohms y un Driver de 8ohms en paralelo?
> SE DIVIDE osea 8*8/8+8 y nos queda una caja de 2 vias de 4ohms... o se queda como esta? osea Parlante 8ohms + Driver 8ohms = CAja de 8ohms...???



Pero será posible? 8 ohms en paralelo con 8 ohms dan 4 ohms, acá y en Jamaica. Punto.
Por supuesto que está *pésimo *conectarlo de esa forma y lo mas probable es que quemes el driver, pero la impedancia - tal como lo has conectado - es de 4 ohms.



GreenDivex dijo:


> como les comentaba una persona *que supuestamente es entendida en el tema* me afirmo que la impedancia queda igual osea en este caso 8ohms ya que no varia cuando se trata del interior de la caja.... Lo cual a mi me genera confucion ya que me parece que sea fuera o interior de la caja no tiene nada que ver... si se conecta en paralelo se divide y si se conecta en serie se suman sea FUERA o DENTRO de la caja...



Entendida las pel...ucas! No tiene NPI de que está hablando, así que mejor no le des bolilla.


----------



## GreenDivex (Dic 30, 2009)

y con respecto al crossover?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2009)

GreenDivex dijo:


> y con respecto al crossover?



Al crossover que?
Usá el buscador por que hay como mil temas de crossovers, y te aviso que no esperés que salga exactamente tu pregunta. El chiste es leer, estudiar y aprender de lo que hicieron los otros, y no es esperar que todo venga ya hecho para vos.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 30, 2009)

*GreenDivex* bienvenido al foro.
Tal como te comenta *ezavalla*, tenés MUCHOS post sobre crossovers, buscá un poco...
En cuanto a algunas de tus preguntas:

Si le mandás frecuencias que no reproduce a un parlante, tenés varios problemas. Por un lado, es potencia desperdiciada, ya que el parlante (su bobina) efectivamente la usa. Eso genera calor en la bobina del parlante, innecesariamente.
Otra cuestión, es que un parlante, incluso cuando se habla de su potencia RMS, hay que considerar las frecuencias. Puede pasarte, y esto lo digo muy escueto y resumido, que un tweeter soporte 20 Watt, pero si no se le pone divisor, solo 3 Watt.
Adicionalmente, es MALO para un parlante de agudos, mandarle graves... su membrana (en el caso de los que no sean piezoeléctricos, claro) no están pensadas para el amplio movimiento que provoca una baja frecuencia.

Espero haberte evacuado algunas dudas. Te recomiendo que leas un poco más en estos foros, con seguridad vas a encontrar mucho más que sólo las respuestas a tus preguntas.

Saludos y buen año!
Marcelo.


----------



## zaiz (Dic 30, 2009)

GreenDivex dijo:


> 1)
> Si ponemos una Caja de 2 vias, Un parlante de 8ohms y una bocina, driver lo que fuera de 8ohms en paralelo no se supone que queda 4ohms? Osea que la caja seria de 4ohms? porq una persona me dijo que no importaba si tenias un parlante y bocina de 8ohms que la Impedancia seguia siendo la Misma osea 8ohms...
> 
> Espero una respuesta y de otra vez muchisimas gracias y felices fiestas



Hola GreenDivex, si me permiten yo voy a contestar sobre lo que entiendo de esta pregunta.

Si alguien te comentó eso, tal vez lo dijo por algo. Es posible que se refiera a que es un bafle o caja de 2 vías en las cuales está separada la frecuencia. 
Si se trata de un bafle que tiene digamos un parlante de 8 ohms dispuesto para trabajar SÓLO las frecuencias bajas y al subir la frecuencia se abre, digamos por medio de una bobina en serie, su impedancia subirá. Y si ese conjunto tiene en paralelo conectado otro conjunto de bocina o tweeter de 8 ohms en serie con un condensador, esa bocina o tweeter podrá funcionar sólo para frecuencias altas, y a las frecuencias bajas, presentará alta impedancia y dejará de trabajar.
Así que si en el arreglo, para frecuencias bajas funciona sólo el parlante y para frecuencias altas funciona sólo la bocina o tweeter, * la impedancia que presentará el conjunto será como te dijeron, de 8 ohms*. *Y en ese caso* sí tendrá razón quien te lo dijo. Porque la idea es que siempre estará trabajando *sólo una de las dos.*

Saludos.

aqui pongo una imagen de lo que digo:


----------



## GreenDivex (Ene 9, 2010)

Tengo una Pregunta:  Mi itinerario es de

4 Parlantes 8ohms, 200watts rms.
1 Potencia 100watts rms, 8ohms x canal
1 Potencia 400watts rms, 4ohms x canal
--------------------------------------------------------------

Mi idea es armar 2 columnas, de 2 parlantes cada uno osea que la potencia seria 400watts por caja. a estas mismas cajas le quiero poner un DRIVER para que suene los agudos... mi pregunta

Si conecto 2 parlantes en paralelo serian 4ohms, osea que me quedaria bien con la potencia de 4ohms, pero que hay con respecto al DRIVER?.. de cuantos watts y impedancia tiene que ser???... o como seria?.
Acaso los 2 parlantes quedarian en 4ohms no se verian afecados por la impedancia del DRIVER?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 9, 2010)

GreenDivex dijo:


> Acaso los 2 parlantes quedarian en 4ohms no se verian afecados por la impedancia del DRIVER?



Y vuelves con la pregunta. Ya está respondida solo que "no la ves" en el caso de que la hayas leído. 

Los amigos foristas de arriba te han dicho todo lo que quieres saber, lo que queremos hacer es que tu interpretes el contenido de lo que te escribieron.

Te adelanto algo: en este ultimo que cité puede que la impedancia baje a 2ohm o puede que se mantenga en 4ohm, por el simple hecho de poner o no el crossover.

*zaiz* Muy buena tu explicación. 



GreenDivex dijo:


> Me dijeron tambien, que si vos no pones un Divisor de Frecuencia (crossover) y mandas la señal asi como viene a el driver este no se va a romper porq solo reproduce las frecuencias Agudas/Medias... que de la unica forma que rompes o quemas algo, es cuando lo pasas de Potencia...



*NEO101* te respondió eso.

Ademas siempre es bueno que utilices el buscador del foro.


----------



## FALKON707 (Abr 13, 2011)

amigos tego dos parlantes SPAIN de 2000w 8ohnm, mi preguntas es.... si  pueden conectarse en serie y de ahi a un amplificador de 2000W RMS ¡¡¡

gracias por su ayuda ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2011)

Depende de la impedancia de salida del amplificador.

. . . Vas a necesitar mucha ayuda para bajar semejantes parlantes del camión ! ! !


----------



## FALKON707 (Abr 14, 2011)

si amigo.. Son de 15", mas el imán es de 160 oz que tiene atrae todo lo que tiene cerca y pesa como una *"palabrita poco sutil"* el parlante ¡¡¡

Weno el amplificador que uso es uno muy particular, “el zener “ fue publicado por ahí por *OSCAR M*. el  amplificador lo  conseguí en el 2000 y con el pasar de los años fui donde ingenieros y me ayudaron a modificarlo hasta eliminar todo el ruido posible. el amplificador  se le aplican 10 parejas de transistores (ecg 58 y ecg 59) y se alimenta con una fuente de 50-0-50 voltios y 18 amperios

Anexo el archivo del amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2011)

Ahhhhhh , vos hablás de Watts PMPO , ok , así pués si 

Con 50 + 50 Vdc , restándole la caida en los transistores y la R de emisor tendrás una excursión de 45 volts (con suerte) , lo dividimos por √2 y nos da 32 Vrms.
Ahora potencia es V² / R . . . 32 por 32 dividido R que es la impedancia del parlante

Prms = 32 Vrms * 32 Vrms / 8 Ω = 128 Watts rms
Con un parlante de 4 Ω tendrás 256 Watts rms
Y con uno de 2 serán 512 Watts rms

Poniéndolos en Puente-Bridge podés duplicar esa potencia , aunque la teoría dice que si los transistores y la fuente pueden además dar el doble de la corriente , tendrías el cuádruple de la potencia 

Saludos !


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 14, 2011)

No sé bien de qué están hablando, pues no pude encontrar esos parlantes "SPAIN", lo único que quiero avisar es que si van a conectar un parlante de 2000 Watts a un aplificador de 2000 Watts RMS, *asegúrense de que ese parlante sea de 2000 RMS, no PMPO !!!!*
De lo contrario.......  humo....

PD: mi duda surge de que uno dice que son PMPO, pero luego le calcula la potencia del ampli en RMS.... 128 Watts RMS, o 256 RMS, o 512 RMS, cualquiera de los casos destruirá un parlante de 2000 PMPO, el cual andará por los 135 RMS con suerte.... y 128 RMS en determinada frecuencia se iría de excursión...


----------



## FALKON707 (Abr 16, 2011)

si amigo los paralantes son de 2000W RMS si les vieras esas bobinas no quedarian dudas que lo son, casualmente ayer se me dio por medirle la impidensia y tiene 10ohnm, la espesificaciones del parlante son las q*UE* mensione en mensajes anteriores, como te dije esas bobinas que tienen esos parlantes uffff...¡¡ son casi dosveces el grande de la mano empuñada de un adulto... tratare de desarmar una caja para subirles fotos y los vean ¡¡

gracias por la ayuda amigo DOSMETROS

saludos desde Valledupar - Colombia


----------

